# My Journey from Slim to Obese - by Flabulous (~BBW, Autobiography, ~SWG)



## Flabulous (Oct 3, 2008)

_~BBW, Autobiography, ~SWG - _This is my true story - changing from a slim girl into a pretty fat one!

*My Journey from Slim to Obese
by Flabulous​*
I was an active child, played badminton at school and was usually playing on my bike or climbing trees during holiday periods. I also did a lot of walking. 

As I got older, I continued to play badminton, joined a gym and ate healthily, mainly lots of fruit and veg and lean meats. I didnt eat pizza, didnt have butter on sandwiches and hardly ever ate sweets or chocolate. I indulged in the odd few biscuits occasionally but that was about it. So it was relatively easy to stay slim. 

At 57, I was only around 9 stone (126lbs) and clothes size 10. While majority of my work colleagues were constantly on a diet and moaning about eating rabbit food, Id be tucking onto my ryvita and fruit because I liked them. Perhaps thats why I didnt need to diet.

As the years passed, I changed job roles and ended up working odd shifts, including evenings, nights and weekends. To start with, this was fine. I walked 5-6 miles a day when I worked evenings, or went to the gym in the afternoon. But when I was doing a night shift I basically worked and slept. 

During the night shifts I started eating with my colleagues at the work canteen. Most of the food was horrible but they did serve nice chips. So I had chips most of the time. Soon, at weekends, we learned that our local supermarket provided a take out breakfast service, which my colleagues indulged in. I took in fruit or cereal so passed up the offer of bacon, eggs and potatoes. On one occasion though I did feel particularly hungry, so ordered just some hash browns. I enjoyed them so much that it became a regular Saturday thing whenever I was on shift. After a couple of months of this I decided to add some bacon and eggs to my order, making it a full breakfast.

By now, Id pretty much stopped going to the gym as regularly and was also drinking cider most evenings when I wasnt working; well, it was on special offer at the supermarket. It was a good excuse!

I didnt really notice the weight creeping on. I very rarely weighed myself. Never really needed to before and so long as I looked and felt ok, that was more important. Before long, I was munching on bags of crisps during the evenings, along with my cider, both containing many excess calories that I never used to consume.

Eventually, I changed job roles again. This involved more travelling and a relocation. I had also got a new boyfriend, having met him about 15 months earlier. We spent some of our days off together on pub crawls around town, downing 7 or 8 pints each. Another strong contributory factor in my weight increase. 

My old house was rented out but the time came when I needed to sell it. As the sale was going through, I went along to clear the house of furniture and personal effects. One of the items was some scales in the bathroom, something I hadnt stepped on in years. I was rather apprehensive, I knew Id put weight on but didnt realise how much. So I swallowed hard and stepped on. Looking down at the dial I almost shrieked in horror. It read just under 13 stone (182lbs). Id put on almost 4 stone! 

Knowing Id bulked out a bit I was expecting maybe 11 stone (154lbs). I didnt appear fat as such, so that was quite a shock. At first I was mortified and horrified at myself for allowing that to happen. But I stepped off and carried on clearing stuff out and packing things (including the scales) to take them with me.

Ive always had relatively good proportions, in that no part of me looked out of proportion with anything else. My once 25 waist had obviously grown but my muscle allowed me to hold my stomach in, which in turn supported my back. I went into the bathroom one evening and locked the door behind me. I pulled my t-shirt from behind so that it was taut across my front. I pulled my trousers down slightly so there was no restriction and just relaxed my belly completely. It was quite a sight, round and soft but not huge. If I put my hand under it, I couldnt see my hand, but only just. Still, I thought, what a porker, I never thought Id let myself get this fat, nowhere near, never mind 13 stone. I decided I must diet.

Work was busy, I was on the road a lot which often meant grabbing convenience lunches. While I didnt favour McDonalds or similar outlets, it still meant sandwiches which I hadnt made myself so the fat content was probably higher than if I had. I followed this with a bag of crisps and maybe a bar of chocolate. My boyfriend and I still went out drinking every so often at weekends and we were regularly going to the pub every Friday, averaging 4 pints each time. This then doubled as we added another evening visit earlier in the week, adding another 4 pints. 

Some months later, my boyfriend was away and I decided to be brave and get on the scales again. I gingerly stepped on. The dial read 13 stone 4lbs (186lbs). It had gone up, although in honesty I was hardly surprised. In fact, only increasing by about 5 or 6lbs considering I hadnt really dieted at all wasnt as bad as it could have been. 

One pair of trousers I wore were getting a bit tight and I used to breathe in to do them up anyway. I let my belly totally relax, no muscle contraction at all. I patted it hard and watched it bounce gently in front of me. I was almost scared by this new flab Id acquired but at the same time, fascinated. I put both hands underneath and lifted it up, then let go and watched it bounce down again. I felt a strange tingling sensation in my groin area and carried on bouncing my flab until I came. What an amazing feeling. But I was still concerned about how I might hide my flab. 

My boyfriend and I didnt have sex anywhere near as regularly as when we first met. I was afraid hed think I was fat and ugly. He didnt and in fact the next time we did have sex he never said a thing. My muscles aided that somewhat in allowing me to hold it in to a certain extent. Failing that, I refused to go on top so he couldnt feel the extra poundage Id gained.

As time went on, I fantasised about getting fatter. I didnt want to actually be fatter but I was intrigued what it would be like to have an even bigger, rounder, flabbier belly. Next time my boyfriend went away at the weekend I got on the scales again. Still, 13 stone 4lbs (186lbs). Hadnt gained, but hadnt lost any either. 

I wondered if I could increase it towards 14 stone (196lbs) over the course of that Saturday? I ate a bag of crisps and some cheese. I opened up a bottle of beer and almost downed it in one. What should I have for dinner tonight? I ordered pizza, which with the special deals meant I got another one free. I also ordered 2 pieces of cheesecake and some chicken nuggets. 

I had found a chat room that I logged into and talked to people about what it felt like to be fat. And at 57 and over 13 stone I felt very fat. I checked out a few BMI sites, some of which gave me a result of overweight but most said obese. What! I was obese? I suddenly felt disgusted with myself but very excited at the same time.

When the pizza arrived I opened both boxes and perused the food in front of me. There was a lot of it. By now, I was on my 4th beer. I put one of the cheesecake portions in the fridge then took my first bite of pizza. It tasted divine. I didnt feel that hungry but I quickly devoured 6 slices. I felt full, but forced another one down. This left 9 slices. I ate the cheesecake, quite slowly and finished my current beer. Getting up to fetch another beer, I felt my belly, which I was relaxing by wearing very loose gym trousers. It was hard and swollen and felt huge. 

I managed to eat another slice of pizza and downed my 5th beer getting up to fetch more, this time 2 bottles. During this time, I was chatting online and telling my fellow fatty what I was eating and doing. He was encouraging me to eat more, calling me a glorious fat woman. This felt really strange; if anyone had ever called me fat before, Id have been suicidal, but this was almost pleasant, somewhat arousing. Why did this make me feel like I did?

I left the pizza and started nibbling on some peanuts. Somehow, they didnt make me feel full; they were only tiny (there was just 1kg of them and they are very fattening  and yes, I ate the lot). I then ate the remaining piece of cheesecake and at this point had 9 empty beer bottles in the bin next to me. I put my hand on my belly and wobbled it around. I rubbed, squeezed and patted my fat, voluptuous stomach, thinking to myself that I couldnt believe I had done this; let myself get into such a fat, flabby state. 

Once 2am came around, I felt tired. I had drunk 15 bottles of beer, eaten 9 slices of pizza (I devoured another couple later in the evening), 2 pieces of cheesecake, 1kg of peanuts and some chocolate. No wonder I was tired! I decided to turn in for the night. Before getting into bed I stood on the scales once more to take in the result of the nights indulgence. 13 stone 10lbs (192lbs). Wow  that shot up again. Great!

_Wait a minute_, I thought, _its not great  its crazy! But, at the same time, satisfying._ I knew it was only temporary as a visit to the loo saw it drop to 13 stone 8lbs (190lbs). Still, see what tomorrow brings.

When I got up in the morning I was 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs). Dropped a pound but still 3 heavier than yesterday. I spent the day eating crisps and chocolate, the leftover pizza (which I reheated) and drinking beers. 

My boyfriend came home that evening so I put my activities on hold. I kept eating as normal, which was generally healthily, but made no effort to lose any weight. I almost wished away the time until he went away again. When that finally happened I stepped on the scales and nearly screamed as the dial stopped on 14 stone 2lbs (198lbs). I hadnt really tried yet still gained over half a stone. 

_This is getting too easy, before long Ill be extremely fat and really look it._ That thought kind of excited me. I patted my big, round belly and smiled to myself.

I played another night, along the lines of last time. This time I had 2 Chinese dishes with rice, prawn crackers and spring rolls. I had several beers and crisps before it arrived, several beers during and more beers and chocolate afterwards. It was hard to comprehend how I could eat this much. I used to have a relatively small appetite, which would explain my previously trim 9 stone body. Now, I was a fat, obese pig and ate like one! 

I checked out my BMI again on the internet and saw that it had risen to 31.5. That put me in the class of obesity for sure. Gulp! I put on some size 14 trousers that Id recently bought and really had to breathe in to fasten the button. The zip went up but as soon as I breathed out again it flew down, unable to hold in my large, flabby girth. The fat rolled over the waist band a good couple of inches and when I sat down it rolled under my inflated breasts; another big fat roll inside the trousers. My creamy flab was visible through the gap where the zip should have been closed and the button cut into me. 

I also put on a lycra vest which clung to every roll of fat and inch of flab. Tingling started and I just sat there patting my paunch and drinking more beer. I kept this up for another couple of hours and then changed into some different trousers. These were a struggle to fasten also and were cut lower, more like hipsters so my belly really flowed out over them. Looking down at my belly I couldnt see my feet at all. 

I put both hands on my belly and spent a good 10-15 minutes just kneading and playing with my podge. When I stood up straight and breathed out, my big belly was too much for the trousers and the button could take no more and went flying across the room as if it had been shot from a gun. My flab flopped out over the zip, which responded by bursting. That pair of trousers are buggered then! I measured around my waist  40. My belly was about 45. 

_Yep, Im fat!_ I marveled. But I wasn't fazed or even upset. It was atrange.

I got such a buzz out of literally bursting out of my clothes that I ran into the bathroom and bounced my belly around until I tingled so much that I orgasmed with a loud exclamation. That felt so much better. At 14 stone 7lbs (203lbs)  Id broken the 200lbs barrier) I went to bed, thinking of more flab to come. Of course this was niot a permanent attitude, but at the time it was exciting. 

After a month or so Id lost a bit of weight, down to 13 stone 9lbs. Not intentionally, but thought that perhaps it was a good thing and I should continue losing. Another month went by and I had another chance to play my new game. Before deciding what to eat I got on the scales to see what the current situation was. 14 stone 5lbs (201lbs). How did that happen? Id hardly pigged out recently. But instead of being upset I just accepted the umber and wondered _So, what should my aim be this evening? 15 stone _(210lbs)? 

I could hardly imagine myself ever weighing that much, but there again, Id never dreamed of ever being 11 stone. So, what was another half a stone? Again, beer, chocolate, pizza and so on, I ate all through the next day, not greedily, just constantly. At one point, I sat slouched on the sofa with a lycra top on and tight trousers that clung to every inch of fat, my belly hanging well over my waist band. I rested a bowl of peanuts on it while holding and patting my lower belly with my left hand. This was the life eh? Lazy, fat, eating and drinking and just getting fatter and fatter. I could almost get used to it.

My boyfriend and I split up  various reasons, mainly because we had nothing in common. Oh well, didnt to worry about hiding my fat from him now!

Due to my expansion, Id recently bought some size 18 trousers. They were tight on the leg and I couldnt fasten them without holding my belly in and even then they were very tight.

_Wow,_ I realized. _Im heading for size 20 _(double what I used to be). I continued to pack away the nibbles and downing the beers. I was aiming for 15 stone, or as close as I could get. Measuring my belly again resulted in 48  some girth! I ate and ate, drank and ate more. More crisps and peanuts, more beers and more chocolate. Fattening treats and lazy behaviour. I released my trousers and looked at my belly in the mirror. At 48 I was some fatty. My belly was round, soft, wobbly and very fat.

I got on the scales once more before heading for bed. 15 stone dead on (210lbs). Id reached my target. Again, I knew that it would drop a few pounds by the morning. When I got up I was 14 stone 8lbs (204lbs). 

I am currently about a pound under 15 stone and have been for the last 6 months or so. It fluctuates up to 15 stone 3lbs (213lbs) depending on what Ive eaten that day. Whether I maintain this or try to lose Im not sure. Im still enjoying the large girth and soft, flabby feeling and really love my huge round belly. Ive thought about going up to 16 stone (224lbs). Maybe I will.


----------



## morepushing13 (Oct 3, 2008)

that's a very interesting gain


----------



## DownSouthBellyLover (Oct 3, 2008)

True or not, this is a great story.

Great job


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 4, 2008)

i like it mind sharing any pix?


p,s thank you for converting the stones to pounds.


----------



## Markt (Oct 6, 2008)

Loved this. Thanks for sharing...I hope it is indeed true, but even if it's not it was very enjoyable.


----------



## welshpub (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree that this is a wonderful story and I hope it's true! As you used to take advantage of your boyfriend being away to indulge, do you find yourself doing it more now he's gone for good?


----------



## Flabulous (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. It is true, and I'm still indulging. I now can't get into one pair of trousers I used to wear for work about a month ago and also have immense difficulty fastening my favourite combat trousers. They are very tight when I do eventually get them done up and I bulge out everywhere. As a result, I've worn elasticated ones instead!

Last weigh in about 2 weeks ago was 15 stone 4lbs (214lbs) and after the way I've been eating and drinking over the last couple of weeks that's probably gone up again. Today I've eaten cereal and toast for breakfast, 2 bananas, a large packet of shortbread biscuits, 2 other fruit biscuits, a large pasta chicken dinner followed by apple pie and custard and 2 bars of chocolate. Yesterday I had chicken in pepper sauce with chips for lunch and a curry with rice and naan for dinner, with apple pie to follow. I also had biscuits and chocolate to snack on inbetween. Have been to the cinema a couple of times over the last fortnight and had a large bag of pick n mix sweets each time. Oh, and plenty of beers also whenever I'm not working the next day. In fact, I just fancy some biscuits now. Perfect timing, as I'm about to go to bed.

:eat1::eat2:


----------



## welshpub (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope you enjoyed those biscuits. I am glad that you've allowed yourself a little indulgence, I am sure you deserve it!

If you do make any decisions on new goals please share them with us.


----------



## Flabulous (Nov 9, 2008)

I will do. Don't have a goal as such now, just seeing where I end up. Eating what I want when I want is certainly having an impact though. Up to 15st 6lbs now. Most of it seems to be in my belly, it's big and round and very bouncy 

Got a few nights out over the coming weeks so I'm sure many beers will be consumed and many curries or pub dinners etc. which will add calories. And therefore fat inches!


----------



## welshpub (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you are looking forward to both the nights out and the effects that they will have in enhancing your voluptuous figure. Isn't beer and curry a great combination!

Your big round belly sounds very alluring. Have you had a chance to treat yourself at all this weekend? I really enjoyed the details you included a couple of posts ago about what you had been eating.


----------



## Flabulous (Nov 10, 2008)

welshpub said:


> I'm glad you are looking forward to both the nights out and the effects that they will have in enhancing your voluptuous figure. Isn't beer and curry a great combination!
> 
> Your big round belly sounds very alluring. Have you had a chance to treat yourself at all this weekend? I really enjoyed the details you included a couple of posts ago about what you had been eating.




Oooh, let's see. This weekend I've indulged in lots of chocolate. Ate a whole chocolate orange on Friday night before dinner of 2 pizzas. Saturday was home made chinese with sticky sweet sauce, cookie dough ice-cream and plenty of biscuits. Had a few beers also while slouched on the couch watching a film. Had a very chilled out weekend too, haven't done a thing!

I thought I'd post a pic so you can see the results. Hope you like it :eat2:

View attachment no.3.jpg


----------



## biggalsr4me (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful! Keep it going, as long as you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Markt (Nov 12, 2008)

Very pretty picture, and your story is cute and sexy...hope to hear more!


----------



## welshpub (Nov 13, 2008)

I do like it, thanks for posting. It does look wonderfully big and round.

It sound like you had a nice week-end. I hope you have another planned.

If you have any indulgent days or evenings, please share the details with us.


----------



## welshpub (Dec 14, 2008)

I have plotted what I think your gain might have looked like... 

View attachment FG1.JPG


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's a few new piccies, as you can see, my trousers don't seem to fit anymore! :eat1:

Think I'll have a cheesecake to celebrate :eat2: 

View attachment no.14.jpg


View attachment no.13.jpg


View attachment no.9.jpg


View attachment no.11.jpg


----------



## fred_elliot (Dec 18, 2008)

wow....... what a tum


----------



## Rich P (Jan 22, 2009)

...beautiful belly bulge and starting to hang a bit now - fantastic! x :kiss2:


----------



## biggalsr4me (Jan 31, 2009)

Flabulous said:


> Here's a few new piccies, as you can see, my trousers don't seem to fit anymore! :eat1:
> 
> Think I'll have a cheesecake to celebrate :eat2:



Better make it two pieces...


----------

